# need a "bawoosh"!!!



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

i have an american standard 30 yr old toilet in the master bedroom bath. i think it must be the first generation water saver toilets...has like a chunk of styrafoam in the lower right hand corner of the tank....it needs to go, i'm sick of triple flushing. when i call the plumber that does my stuff for me, what model/make would you recommend i have him install to do the job without the multiple flushes? and NO!!! i'm not taking THAT big of a dump at a time. thanks in advance. i take a lot of merit in his opinion...just like to hear yours


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

How did you sneak by with 56 posts?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

He's good.

Have them change it out to a Gerber Avalanche...many issues resolved with this solution.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

:yawn:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

wtf???? Mods, hey mods, come over here!!!!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

RealCraftsMan said:


> wtf???? Mods, hey mods, come over here!!!!


Pssst.....ya gotta press the red exclamation mark!:thumbsup:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

He's been respected here a lot longer than most here. 

I would say its just like picking a pair of shoes you have to choose what is good for you and your needs for the flush action.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> He's been respected here a lot longer than most here.
> 
> I would say its just like picking a pair of shoes you have to choose what is good for you and your needs for the flush action.


 
How is a member who makes a few post a year and is a GC respected?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Go read his intro guys.










Paul


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> How is a member who makes a few post a year and is a GC respected?


He not a crybaby and he installs sewers and waters. I would say that's plumbing.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

couldn't find hisintro. But if he installs sewer and water he is welcomed here


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

> *intro and apology*
> i'm a water/sewer contractor from south dakota and have been in the biz since 1980, my family since 1947. after registering, and making a post, i see this site is for pro plumbers only. please accept my apologies for the post, hopefully you won't object to my lurking. my brother is a plumbing contractor here, and i enjoy reading/looking at trades message boards.


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/intro-apology-6694/#post87883


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Not all plumbing happens in the bathroom of single family homes. The OP may not know what is best regarding a residential toilet but he can hold his own quite well when it comes to the sewer main system that toilet will discharge to.

No different than when I received advice on a fire hydrant repair.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Check out the MAPP toilet testing results. This will help you make a more informed decision based on unbiased results rather than a particular person's likes or dislikes.

http://www.map-testing.com/about/maximum-performance/map-search.html#result


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

The pressure assist toilets are pretty good .


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

My apologies!
Depends on whats available in your area. We have good luck with American standard cadet 3 and champion as well as kohler cimarron! I have a kohler power assist at my house and it has never plugged.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks for all the replies...know that i "lurk" here a lot, and respect the educated opinions that i see presented. as said, a lot of your conversations deal with what goes on inside of the house, and don't feel i would be of any help to any of you in that respect. again, thank you!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Theirs some people hell bent and acusing others on this site of not being a plumber little do they know some guys have boots that have been in the plumbing trade longer than they have


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I have had good luck with anything with the Kohler class 5 or 6 flush valve in it. The only thing is certain people, taking medications, their poo is too hard for even that. 

If you don't want to mess around, get a pressure assist. The only way that wouldn't work is if you didn't have at least 20psi at the toilet. The system uses the pressure of the water to pressurize air inside of a sealed tank that's hidden within the outside tank you see. They're loud, but your crap WILL go down.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

The Toto drake is a fav around here! Toto also is a friend of plumbers
who dont own one!:thumbsup:


----------

